# For sale Boss 9'2" v plow



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

$2950 obo with controller, no truck side.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

harnes too ?

I see it is on a truck...so you do not want the the truck side to go with it ?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

On a Call said:


> harnes too ?
> 
> I see it is on a truck...so you do not want the the truck side to go with it ?


Was not going to take truck side off. Could pull it for the right price.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

erkoehler said:


> Was not going to take truck side off. Could pull it for the right price.


What year is the truck ??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> What year is the truck ??


No newer than a 2004 if it's the one pictured.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks about that year

Tell me if there are any holes or rust close to being a hole ?

wear bar looks almost worn down ? is it ??


----------

